# Help Me Connect a Wifi Thermostat to my Pellet Stove



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Whee are you going to mount the White Rodgers fan center.


----------



## RetiredCarpente (Oct 6, 2014)

It will be in the crawl space below the living room with the stove and the thermostat. I'll mount a box to the floor joist and pull a wire from a nearby outlet box.


----------



## RetiredCarpente (Oct 6, 2014)

Here is the wiring diagram I got from another forum;


----------



## RetiredCarpente (Oct 6, 2014)

I need to know how to do it with the combination transformer/relay.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

7 and 8 would be the two wires from your furnace.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

You could have gotten away with only a transformer...


----------



## RetiredCarpente (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you guys, I'm going back up next week to complete in install. It will be nice to walk into a nice warm house this winter!


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

Notice that the fan center G terminal controls the relay, so stat W connects to fan center G.


----------



## RetiredCarpente (Oct 6, 2014)

Houston, it works perfectly. I picked up a Honeywell transformer without the relay and I'll send the other one back. I've been walking into a cold house for over twenty years and now the house will at least be starting to warm up when I get here. The iPad app is really cool, it shows interior temp and exterior temp. This will be like I'm living in the future!

Thank you very much


----------



## RetiredCarpente (Oct 6, 2014)

*Thank You, All*

This is absolutely Great. The thermostat gives me indoor and outdoor temperature. Yesterday when I left Long Island at noon, it was 42 outside and 51 inside. Using my iPhone, I turned the pellet stove on and raised the temp to 66. When I got here at 3, it was 62 degrees inside. Yippee! When it gets colder this winter, I'll start the pellet stove a lot earlier and get the house nice and toasty once I shovel my way in.


I built this house over 20 years ago with a wood stove for heat. Sometimes in winter, I'd get here and it would be in the thirties inside but never below freezing even when it was zero outside. I'd fire up the stove and it would take all night to warm the house. Almost ten years ago I got the pellet stove and a programmable thermostat. It was like living in luxury, to warm up the house all I had to do was push a button. About four years ago, we got high speed internet here. Now with the wifi thermostat, it's like I'm living in the Future.


----------



## blackvette (Dec 18, 2014)

HELP!!! How did you wire this? the simple way with only a transformer, using the Honeywell 6580? I want to do this asap, sick of walking into 55 degrees! what kind of wire did you use to go from the 24 volt side of the transformer to the thermostat? I have an Englander insert that has a 2 wire hookup, it has a jumper in it now as there is no thermostat hooked up now. thanks for any help


----------



## RetiredCarpente (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, I used the 6580 and it works perfectly. I used the same red and white, low voltage 2 wire that came with the pellet stove. I saved the extra length of wire when I did the original install and I had plenty. You can use any low voltage wire. I used a transformer without the relay and wired it just like the diagram from Houston204. Last week it was 22 degrees outside up there. I started the pellet stove at 7am from my house on Long Island and when I got there at 2pm, it was 62 inside. Nice!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Use #18 gauge thermostat wire and nothing smaller. You can buy 18/2 LVT wire at Home Depot by the foot or in a roll.


----------



## blackvette (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you very much, i will be going to lowes this weekend, awesome! Thanks again


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

They should also have nice plastic coated staples for the wire.


----------



## Dirk Gently (Jan 24, 2015)

*Just what I was looking for*

does that pellet stove you hooked up to operate off 750 millivolt current for the t-stat (old original)???? 
If so then I assume this could be used for a Propane Gas fireplace which uses millivolt system.
If so :thumbup:
Just what I have been looking for. No stove/fireplace shop could sell me a product which would allow wifi control of millivolt system.
Thanks so much if you answer


----------



## sparky90 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dirk Gently said:


> does that pellet stove you hooked up to operate off 750 millivolt current for the t-stat (old original)????
> If so then I assume this could be used for a Propane Gas fireplace which uses millivolt system.
> If so :thumbup:
> Just what I have been looking for. No stove/fireplace shop could sell me a product which would allow wifi control of millivolt system.
> Thanks so much if you answer


A pellet stove is like any other heating device. It has 2 wires looking for closure. Low voltage low current. You can hook it up to any wifi T stat that gives a simple contact closure at the set temperature. Nothing magical here.


----------



## Dirk Gently (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Sparky,
Is your above statement true only if there is a 12v transformer added into the wiring??? I am just a carpenter like the original author and have only basic knowledge of these systems so, forgive my ignorance. 

I wonder why some t-stats (like the Honeywell 6580 for example) are specifically labeled that they do not work with millivolt systems then? Funny I had that t-stat in my hands today and put it back on the shelf after reading it only works with 24v systems.


----------



## RetiredCarpente (Oct 6, 2014)

OP here, and yes, the original 'stat was what's called a millivolt thermostat. The issue is that the new 'stat needs 24 volts to power the 'stat and that had to be converted from 120v with the transformer. I used the same wire that came with the pellet stove to go from the transformer to the 'stat and from the 'stat to the pellet stove. I used 14g romex wire to go from and existing outlet box to the transformer. It's been working great all winter. I keep the electric heat in the kitchen and the bathrooms set at 48* and the living room stays at 40*. The other day when I went up it was in the 20's outside. At 8am I raised the 'stat to 66* and when I got there at around 1pm, it was 60 inside. Nice!


----------



## Dirk Gently (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks,
Been finding all sorts of info on this now. I imagine the stove places I have tried to get info from really do not want to get involved in such a wiring set up for liability issues. I was willing to purchase the stove from whomever could get me in the right direction.....they all failed. I love the internet for solutions like this. 

My original searches were for gas stove/wifi stats....which did not get me much.....once I learned many pellet stoves use millivolt t-stat....well there are a lot more pellet stoves out there which people are passionate about, so was able to find info easier. 
Just got the place and the electric baseboard bills are just as bad as I expected.....gas stove with wifi stat will help a lot to keep an eye on the place. 
Thanks so much
one of best tips I can offer anyone in trades is: to keep partial used tubes of caulk or adhesive from hardening.....seal the tip with hot melt glue dribbled on it....keeps any partial tube from hardening indefinitely.


----------

